# Doodle Jump app question



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Can anyone who has this app please tell me if when you jump from block to block if there is sound? I noticed there is no sound when jumping on to the little pads, but sound for everything else. A bit odd as I have played doodle jump on many other devices and there is always sound each time you land on a block. As I mentioned, there is sound for everything else though, like the rocket sound, springs, and so forth. Just curious if anyone else who uses it on their kindle fire has no sound when landing on the little blocks.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Now I don't have sound at all on it, grr. Could the app be defective/wonky? Sound is fine on everything else.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Quick update for anyone who uses this game. Funny enough they just updated this app after I made this post. It now includes all the new themes and my sound works as it should. Yay for that. The downside is they have shrunk the screen down to half the size which is pretty annoying.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll have to double check when I get home, but I'm not sure it is "full screen" on the iPad. I can't recall seeing my son playing it on anything but the iTouch.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd be curious if it was full screen on the iPad. I really wish they hadn't changed it, the new layout is not as nice, imo.


----------

